# Pictures of Mister Foo in his tank



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Here he is! I did a big photo-shoot of him yesterday  He's really active and healthy 


















































What d'you think?


EDIT* Grrrrr I did it again :sad: I was SUPPOSED to put this in the pictures section......*walks away blushing*


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice. Clean tank too.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

cute fish, I love the decor


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I've seen that ornament in the petstore before, never thought of putting it in one of my betta tanks. Nice idea.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool tank


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone  I usually just buy him reptile 'toys' and file down any sharp parts so he doesn't tear his fins. They're really great, he loves them!


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice Mister Foo!!!


----------

